# Eclipse, Tomcat: 1 Mal debuggen möglich



## tme (8. Sep 2009)

Huhu,

ich habe ein Problem mit Eclipse. In einer größeren J2EE-Applikation lößt sich eine Menge Breakpoints immer genau einmal nutzen, es wird also beim frühesten gefundenen Breakpoint einmalig angehalten. Klicke ich dann auf "Continue" (der Pfeil), so zieht kein Breakpoint mehr. Selbst derselbe Breakpoint, nochmal durchlaufen, zieht nicht mehr.

Ich kann dies resetten, indem ich den Server aus Eclipse neu starte.

Hat jemand Ideen?


----------



## Atze (8. Sep 2009)

hatte öfter auch schonmal so effekte, wenn die classes nicht neu kompiliert wurden, und man im prinzip die klassen mit dem alten code und alten breakpoints durchläuft, obwohl man im editor schon die neuen files sieht. weiß nicht warum das passiert, aber kommt wohl vor. eclipse kommt dann auch beim debuggen mit den zeilen durcheinander, bzw bleibt zwischen zwei zeilen code im whitepsace stehen.

ich konnte es meistens so lösen, dass ich das projekt gecleant, refreshed hab, oder einfach den gesamt work ordner der app gelöscht hab, so dass eclipse den neu erzeugen musste.


----------



## tme (8. Sep 2009)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> ich konnte es meistens so lösen, dass ich das projekt gecleant, refreshed hab, oder einfach den gesamt work ordner der app gelöscht hab, so dass eclipse den neu erzeugen musste.



Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es einen Workaround für dieses Problem gibt, welcher noch aufwendiger als meine Methode ist.

Danke für die Hinweise, aber das hilft nicht weiter.


----------

